# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Jeni pro apo kundra dënimit me vdekje?

## Glamorous

Jeni pro apo kundra denimit me vdekje??
Mendoni se te gjithe ata qe vrasin, te vriten??

----------


## goldian

une jam pro

----------


## SaS

jam kundra !!! mendoj se ai qe vret te denohet sic e ka ligji ne fuqi !!!

----------


## xfiles

jam pro, ai qe vret le te vritet, mbase jo gjithmone, po ne raste absurde dhe ekstreme ashtu si jemi mesuar te degjojme perdite, denimi me vdekje do ishte me i pershtatshmi.

----------


## Dorontina

Jam kunder denimit me vdekje, por jam per denim te merituar.
te burgosurit po i kushtojn shoqeris , por nuk vritet njeriu ne menyren amerikane ku as shtazet nuk mbyten ne at menyr.
pushkatim pik e jo gjylpera e rrym e tjera experienca jo njerzore .
Sonte ke nji dokumentar si nji mashkull ne usa ka kerku femra te vetmuara dhe ka kerku ndihem ato ju kan ba mir ai ka mbyt disa femna, asht dashrt shum vdekje e shum deshmi me gjat at njeri e pra deshmit skishin mungu !
*keta njerz meritojn pushkatim pik e jo denim te perjetshem !*

----------


## BaBa

jo.


.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Pro denimit me vdekje.
nqs merr jet do ta marrin jeten.

----------


## KaLajsi

Un jam Kundrra .

----------


## ajzberg

Une jam pro denimit me vdekje.Ne qofte se shteti nuk e denon nje njeri me vdekje per krimin qe ka bere ai ,c taksirat ka fisi i tij qe te vritet per te kur ai eshte ne burg?Ketu do te perjashtoja grate.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Jam kunder denimit me vdekje, edhe me qene personi me i keq ne bote se ka merituar te denohet me vdekje, tjeterkush eshte qe vendos per jete apo vdekje e jo njerezit!_

----------


## Silence

*PRO* 

Vetem ai ligj fillon te lemetiti kriminelet !

----------


## marsela

_Ne Shqiperi duhet patjeter, per vendet e tjera s`mund te flas..Mendoj se nje ligj per denimin em vdekje e zbatimi rigoroz i tij do i vinte ca gjerat ne vije ktu, e do shmangte mjaft gjakmarrjen._

----------


## MaDaBeR

Jam pro per disa kohe, pasi vetem ne ate menyre lepujt qe po livadhisin tani do struken. Jam po dhe per nje arsye tjeter. Shteti nuk po ben te mundur qe te rrise nivelin kulturor nepermjet programve te vecanta social-kultorore per te cilat ka nje vend. Ne kete menyre, te pakten te vendose denimin me vdekje sepse disa njerez me te vertete e meritojne kete denim.

----------


## Apollyon

Ne vende te pazhvilluara si shqiperia, jam i mendimit qe duhet denimi me vdekje.
Deri kur njerzit te arrijne te arsyetojne, duhet te jete ky denim, sepse po na shohin syte makabritete, edhe kur vjen puna i denojne me 30 vjet, edhe dalin pas 7 vitesh.
Duhet egzekutim i menjehershem i ktyre personave, sepse demtojne shoqerine edhe veten e tyre. Vdekja e nje manjaku do shpetonte shume jete.

----------


## biligoa

*kunder,denimit Me Vdekje*

----------


## unforgiven II

Parimisht jam kunder denimit me vdekje por ne shqiperi duhet sidomos per te ndalu fenomenin e gjakmarrjes. Te jete nje ligj i formes se prere qe ai qe vret per gjakmarrje ta dijne qe brenda 24 oresh i ik koka. Atehere them se do marri gjak vetem ndokujt qe i eshte merzit jeta.

----------


## DI_ANA

Pro...

Une jam per denimin me vdekje te atyre qe marrin jete te pafajshme...
Per ata qe perdhunojne femijet, femrat..
Per ata qe shesin femra dhe femije me anen e rruges se prostitucionit...
Per ata qe shesin femije dhe te tjere i vrasin per tu marre organet...

Drejtesia per keta do te ishte vetem vdekja.
Qe te heqesh nje jete duhet te te merret jeta,vetem ne kete menyre mund te kuptohet krimi.
Me vjen keq kur shoh qe pedofilia nuk denohet si krim por si semundje dhe njerezit dalin nga burgjet per pak vite,ose perfundojne neper spitale si te semure...dhe rifillojne nga e para.
Ligji i vdekjes per mua duhet te ekzistoje.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne vende te pazhvilluara si shqiperia, jam i mendimit qe duhet denimi me vdekje.
> Deri kur njerzit te arrijne te arsyetojne, duhet te jete ky denim, sepse po na shohin syte makabritete, edhe kur vjen puna i denojne me 30 vjet, edhe dalin pas 7 vitesh.
> Duhet egzekutim i menjehershem i ktyre personave, sepse demtojne shoqerine edhe veten e tyre. Vdekja e nje manjaku do shpetonte shume jete.



Jo vetem per Shqiperine,duhet te jete kudo,pasi kudo ka kriminele.
Edhe jashte drejtesia nuk eshte ajo qe duhet te jete..
Ai shkon dhe denon me 8 ose 10 vjet nje kalues droge dhe shkon e denon 5 vjet dike qe akuzohet per "pedofili' dhe pas dy vjetesh ky na del me preteksin se eshte i semure!!!
Per nje trafikant ligji ndalon faljet ose uljet e denimit,kurse keta i fal!
Falen per hir te nje psikologjie qe fut pedofiline ne nje "semundje"!
Keta kafshe dine shume bukur se çbejne...
Ne Shqiperi eshte me keq se nuk ka pushtet,se ka njerez te korruptuar,se ska ligje!
Imagjino te vihej denimi me vdekje aty sa padrejtesi do benin ose sa njerez do merrnin ne qafe kot vetem se do paguheshin!!
Mendoj qe eshte me mire mos jete akoma per vendin tone,jo para se te rregullohet sistemi dhe politika!

----------


## sleep

> DI_ANA





> Jo vetem per Shqiperine,duhet te jete kudo,pasi kudo ka kriminele.
> Edhe jashte drejtesia nuk eshte ajo qe duhet te jete..


_Edhe Une Jam Pro!_
by: *red_dragon*

----------


## oliver55

ne rradhe te pare duhet te arrime te kuptojme qe perse arrin nje njeri deri ne ate pike, cfar e shtyu qe beri vrasjen. cilat jane situata ne te cilen rrethohet 
se po hecem ai qe vret duhet te vritet, atehere duhet te vritemi dhe ne qe vrame ate qe vrau. se dhe ne morem jete njeriu. besoj se u bera i kuptushem.

----------

